# Warhammer Forge Carmine Dragon



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

New Warhammer Forge.

Sometimes known in dark legend as Encarmine Dragons, Carmine Dragons are strange and rare beasts even amongst their storied kin; born, it is said, when a dragon's lair is saturated by the Amethyst wind of Death, the power of Shyish gathering and magnifying within the heart and soul of the beast yet to hatch.

The Carmine Dragon is named for its scales, which darken from a deep, ruby red when young to a purple so dark as to be almost black when they age, and many ancient tales hold them as spectres of death.

Complete resin kit that stands 8" (203mm) tall and has a 5" (125mm) wingspan. Carmine Dragon model designed by Trish Carden.

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/CARMINE_DRAGON.html 

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/c/carmine.pdf Edit. Link not working at the moment, looks like Forgeworld are having some problems with the PDF


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

I dont play an army that can use one... but I will look into getting one anyway!
Very nice looking model.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't know..... It is nice but I am not a fan of the way that the wings join to the body and the proportions of the body are a little wierd.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Might be the pose or picture, but the front legs seem to short. It doesn't help that that's where the spine goes into the neck and makes it look a little hunchbacked. 

Also, between the big nose and the lolling tongue the head reminds me of a puppy for some reason. :biggrin:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

looks nice, its got a young dragon feel to it mixed in with a bit of cat, not sure i need to own it as there are some tasty dragons out in the world but hes not bad, obviously one that didnt make the cut for storm of magic next month.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

I think i have a replacement for my transformation of khadon(?) spell. Fairly priced as well IMO.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Looking pretty good. I don't see the problems with the legs, they're about right.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

man cream everywhere :/

do want


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

Pretty, wouldn't mind seeing it painted


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I like the detailing and the face is nice, the pose however isn't something I can warm to and (likely due to production reasons) the wings look too thick and don't fill me with a sense of realism, and yes I know the irony of that statement considering it is a fantasy dragon.

The price isn't completely stupid though, which is why I like FW kits - you tend to get what you are paying for.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

wow £55 thats not bad at all.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Its almost like forgworld decided to make a 'budget' dragon. The wing joints are shocking, the limbs look twisted and out of proportion.

The detailing is utterly fantastic however - it just needs better wings and front legs.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

reminds me of this dragon:

I reckon he would look good with an orc warboss sitting on him!


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

As for those who think that the front legs are out of proportion have never seen any pictures of dinosaurs, and some are simply never happy.

I love it, it looks great and at 55GBP sounds reasonable.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Achaylus72 said:


> As for those who think that the front legs are out of proportion have never seen any pictures of dinosaurs, and some are simply never happy.
> 
> I love it, it looks great and at 55GBP sounds reasonable.


Dinosaurs with short front legs didnt use them for anything. This is a dragon. Dragons stand on 4 legs. Even GW dragons that are posed on 2 legs for gaming reasons are seen on 4 legs in some pictures.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I think i need to see a few size comparions atm, but is definatly nicer than the horrid upcoming dark elf dragon


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

that is a beast!!


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

It's annoying, every time there's a new dragon or somesuch, people just complain about it all day, where they almost never complain about the other models.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

I've just bought my self this model. I've been waiting for it since I saw it at GamesDay 2010. If anyone has bought this model how are you guys/girls going to paint yours? I might take a break from my doing everything red, and was thinking blues. But first up is my BaneLegions chimera, so the dragon shall have to wait a little while.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Daemon Prince Paintbox: Please show us some pics, maybe next to a few different sized minis, once you've painted this beast up. Have you got a giant to compare against? 

Rev


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey Rev. As soon as i get the chance to build this cheeky chap then I'll put some photos up showing some size comparisons.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ive also just got one. Found this digging about for a painted one to look at simply there isn't one amywhere so im going to wing it. 

A slow gradual blend from head to toe purple into blue with a black undercoat is what im thinking.


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

OK so anyone whos got one of these, how does it work regarding riders? I'm thinking of grabbing one and bunging a Dark Elf Dreadlord on one, but i'm not sure if the rider would fit the dragon.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

stevey293 said:


> Ive also just got one. Found this digging about for a painted one to look at simply there isn't one amywhere so im going to wing it.
> 
> A slow gradual blend from head to toe purple into blue with a black undercoat is what im thinking.


hey i started to paint my carmine dragon 

so far i got this far


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Looking good so far. Was the tree seperate from the dragon to start with or are the feet attached from the start?


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

stevey293 said:


> Looking good so far. Was the tree seperate from the dragon to start with or are the feet attached from the start?


hey the tree comes with the claws attached to it but the leg and feet are seprate


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks. It was just for ease of base coating i asked. Mine should get here tomorrow.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey Kickboxer dog, nice to see someone else has started this little beauty. I've got a thread knocking about in the Project Logs section http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1049468#post1049468
I too have gone for reds. Look forward to seeing your progress. Post your pics there and it'll be cool to see how the models evolve (then the pics are in one spot too!)

Good luck. Chat soon


----------

